# New-Improved wood access chute



## bogydave (Jul 31, 2012)

Scrounged a piece of 16", 1/2" wall PVC pipe.
Took the old wood access door to the shop for modifications.
Was trying to make it easier, insulated & still semi secure.
Came up with this:












2" blue board glued (contact cement) to the inside & outside covers. Will stuff the void between the covers with a plastic bag of insulation. Made an oval template, then use a router to cut thru the wood & siding.

Easier, faster, tough & wife can now get wood in.

Left over piece of pipe:


----------



## TimJ (Jul 31, 2012)

your on the ball Dave


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 1, 2012)

I like that Dave, Ive been toying with the idea of doing something similar and Im going to copy your design, the wife wasnt crazy about my idea, although shes not crazy about me hauling wood through the house either but that looks good and neat and is very practical.


----------



## lukem (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks good.  Just need a slide on the outside so you don't have to bend over so far.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 1, 2012)

I didn't know where to get big PVC pipe. A contractor was doing some ditch work by the house, saw he had some big PVC pipe.
I asked where he got it. Long & short of it, he had some short pieces left over from another job. Gave me a 4' piece, I gave him some tomatoes & other garden veggies.
Was a good trade.
16"  (15" ID ) is a bit big but  I think it will work out OK, I can't fit thru the pipe. 

Thanks TJ

Weatherguy: The old access door worked good, but was a PIA to unbolt & remove the door every time I needed to bring in wood. This will be easier to use & can put the lid on on the real cold days to save some heat when going for the 2nd load.

lukem, Like the idea of a slide. Will see how this works. I'm lazy, so always looking to make things easier.


----------



## jwoair23 (Aug 1, 2012)

This is really cool bogydave! Almost every old house around here (Mine was built in 1929) has a coal shoot and coal room underneath the front. This reminds me a lot of that, great idea!


----------



## bogydave (Aug 1, 2012)

jwoair23 said:


> This is really cool bogydave! Almost every old house around here (Mine was built in 1929) has a coal shoot and coal room underneath the front. This reminds me a lot of that, great idea!


 
Thanks
Built several muscles shoveling coal into our coal shoot & room in WV.
Dad would get a load dumped close, my job was to wheel barrow it & fill the coal room.


----------



## bogydave (Oct 29, 2012)

Here is the post about the wood chute. Pic:




Hole was ob-long (ovule)
Then insulated "the good stuff" window/door insulated foam which helps glue it in place.
Working really good so far. Easy access. Nice to have wife's help to stack in the wood box.


----------



## Blazin (Oct 29, 2012)

very nice


----------



## tcassavaugh (Oct 29, 2012)

cool beans....how much heat transfers out the chute or through the plywood? probably not enough to worry about it. how is it breaking trail from the woodshed to the house when the snow gets "cheek deep" to a well-digger?

cass


----------



## bogydave (Oct 29, 2012)

Plan to stuf the inside if the chute with a bag fo styro beans when it gets cold.
I use an ATV to keep the trail from shed to house open.


----------



## CageMaster (Oct 29, 2012)

that looks like such a nice setup.....wish i had the ability to store that much wood indoors, we don't have a basement in our house lol


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 29, 2012)

Dave that is pretty cool it reminds me of an old coal shoot. I hope you don't get any critters through there.

Pete


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 29, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Here is the post about the wood chute. Pic:
> 
> Hole was ob-long (ovule)
> Then insulated "the good stuff" window/door insulated foam which helps glue it in place.
> Working really good so far. Easy access. Nice to have wife's help to stack in the wood box.


 
Definitely it makes life much easier having 2 people doing this. You must have a good wife Dave.


----------



## etiger2007 (Oct 29, 2012)

I like it, looks good, not half a$$ed
I do not have a freestander, how hot does that chinmey pipe get on the outside?


----------



## new_wood (Oct 30, 2012)

Super sweet set up.......sure will come in very handy!


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 30, 2012)

Good work bogydave.  That looks great.  I didn't even know they made PVC that big. Where did you scrounge PVC that big? I know it was not left over from a plumbing up a sink job! Very handy indeed!


----------



## bogydave (Oct 30, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Where did you scrounge PVC that big?



Contractor who works on raod & storm drainage . Was working on road drainage near the house. I traded some tomatoes & garden stuff for a left over piece he had.

I'd think in your area, should be findable from a pipe outfit.


----------



## BrianK (Oct 30, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Dave that is pretty cool it reminds me of an old coal shoot.


 
We've put our old house's coal chute to good work. I built a bin inside the coal chute to hold a cord of kiln dried ends in the basement, and I have 4 more cords of the same stuff in my garage:


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 30, 2012)

BrianK said:


> We've put our old house's coal chute to good work. I built a bin inside the coal chute to hold a cord of kiln dried ends in the basement, and I have 4 more cords of the same stuff in my garage:


 
That is nice Brian. Looks good. How do you insulate it on the inside for when you are not using it?


----------



## bogydave (Oct 30, 2012)

BrianK said:


> We've put our old house's coal chute to good work. I built a bin inside the coal chute to hold a cord of kiln dried ends in the basement, and I have 4 more cords of the same stuff in my garage:



Easy transition, from coal to wood . Good use of the old coal bin.
That's the basice idea I used. similar to the coal chute I shoveled tons of coal thru in WV


----------



## BrianK (Oct 30, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> That is nice Brian. Looks good. How do you insulate it on the inside for when you are not using it?


 
Insulation? This old house ain't got none to speak of.

No heat in the old wet basement either other than the gas furnace and hot water heater (though the sump pump I put in a couple years ago controls most of the water.) Its usually stays in the lower 50s down there in the winter but the attached garage at the rear of the basement can get to freezing.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 30, 2012)

That chute idea was awesome! And I like how your finished it, it looks like it belongs there. I can't imagine the folks that have to haul that down the stairways to their basements. You might want to call the patent office and prototype that!


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 30, 2012)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> That chute idea was awesome! And I like how your finished it, it looks like it belongs there. I can't imagine the folks that have to haul that down the stairways to their basements. You might want to call the patent office and prototype that!


 
 You better get started on that patent Dave. From what I understand it takes "a little while to get one". How long to get a patent now anyway?


----------



## bogydave (Oct 30, 2012)

My Oslo heats my home said: ↑
_That chute idea was awesome! And I like how your finished it, it looks like it belongs there. I can't imagine the folks that have to haul that down the stairways to their basements. You might want to call the patent office and prototype that!_​


Gasifier said:


> You better get started on that patent Dave. From what I understand it takes "a little while to get one". How long to get a patent now anyway?


 
Gonna be rich. $$$  LOL


----------

